# Norwood: PidgePidge's rescued woodie



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Not sure if he can really be classed as a 'pet pigeon', but he's not real wild either. 

To recap, PidgePidge found a grounded young woodpigeon in London and took it in to care for it for a while. Due to circumstances, we arranged that I'd take him to be with our gang, or at least in the "doviary" for a while to see how he was doing. We were concerned he might have a problem with one eye, and he also has a strange lump on one toe, but was okayed on that by the vet.

At first he (called by me "Norwood" after a part of South London) was very skittish, specially when "The Giants" appeared, but once we put him in with the 'herd' in the main aviary, he just settled down - probably due to the relaxed attitude of the other residents.

We believe Norwood is a thinker. He watches everything and maybe takes mental notes (he has to, as woodies don't write too well). Not long back, he decided that when Cynthia was handfeeding peanuts at the perch, he might consider accepting some. First pretending he wasn't really interested - since woodies have to maintain their air of aloof dignity - he then dived in and took some quite appreciatively. 

I think he has been learning from Littlewood, our other flighted woodie, how to behave with the dreaded humans. He loves to have a crispy lettuce leaf held up for him, so it's one for Norwood and one for Littlewood, with Poppet the dove grabbing bits from each.But the woodies chomp it right down to the stalk and swallow every beakful. Now, instead of backing away along the perch if we get close, he shuffles towards us. This weekend, he was doing just as Littlewood does: looks curiously into my eyeglasses, gently takes my finger in his beak apparently to see if it's food, allows me to give him a kiss on his soft breast feathers, and tries to peer into my mouth. Woodies seem to be intensely curious about things once their wariness is overcome. 

We are now wondering if they might be male and female, and whether to consider a small tree for them to build a nest  

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh if only you had a pic of him! It would be so nice as now I'm curious about him. Quite a funny way you have of describing his personality.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds to me as though Norwood and Littlewood have some great stories coming up about them!  

Updates will be eagerly awaited...and YES, pictures would be great!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a fun woodie LOL. Guess he is one of the few ones happy to be rescued by a human.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

John, what a delightful story, particularly the part about him letting you kiss his breast. I'd say he is definitely becoming "one of the gang".

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have no idea how wood pigeons behave,  or look, your thread has enlightened me a little, but a picture would sure help too! 

Thanks for sharing, they sound like two darling birds!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful story, John! Ok .. when are the pictures coming  

Treesa .. the UK Woodies are quite a bit like our Band Tailed pigeons here in the U.S. 

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Interesting observations. It seems like a number of prey animals will relax and think when they aren't locked up with fear. The nice thing about pigeons is that they do observe and learn from the other birds.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Not sure if he can really be classed as a 'pet pigeon', but he's not real wild either. 

Of course Norwood is a pet! he is my sweet baby!

This is Jill (PidgePidge)'s original thread about how she came to rescue him: 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11997&referrerid=560


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Here is a pic of "Norwood". He is being confronted by our little Collared Dove, just as happens with our other 'pet' woodie when there's special food on offer. The woodies need their greens much more than other pigeons.

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks for the great picture, John! Norwood sure healed beautifully and looks very healthy and happy.  

Where was Littlewood? One would think he would want some goodies too!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what a great pic and what a beautiful bird.
Thanks for the pic.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photo, John! I love the look they are giving each other.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That is indeed a very good pic. They look so cute together eyeing each other. I did read in a book that pigeons like lettuce and dandelions which surprised me. I thought they only really liked seed. I guess they need their green vegetables too like humans do. I'm going to have to try lettuce with the ferals at the parking lot. See if they like it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

> Where was Littlewood? One would think he would want some goodies too!


Oh, he was fine - Cynthia's other hand was holding a leaf up for him the other side of Poppet dove 

Garye - I find that my ferals on the balcony at my apartment don't seem to understand lettuce. I guess those in our aviary are more relaxed about exploring potential new kinds of food, maybe. Even then, they are not such avid consumers as the woodies.

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, if you do try giving greens to your flock make it either kale or romaine. Regular iceberg isn''t as nutritious. Ours just love kale and they get it about once a week.

Maggie


PS - I just noticed that today is Pidgepidge's birthday - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Maybe I'll try the greens with them when the weather is warmer. John says his ferals are not too crazy with greens but who knows? Maybe my ferals will like it. If I can just get them off of sunflower seeds. They seem to just love those.


----------

